# What is the scariest game you have ever played?



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

yeah.. just.. answer it. 

I don't play scary games, but I have a friend who loves them.. and I want to scare her.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Sonic 1.  Labyrinth Zone.  

Most scary games don't scare me.  I'm far too manly for that.  But drowning spooks me.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

Amnesia ._.

Man, everytime I play that it gives me the creeps...


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah yes, drowning, I understand that fear all to well.

And I have heard good things about Amnesia, never been brave enough to try.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

JBCBlank said:


> Ah yes, drowning, I understand that fear all to well.
> 
> And I have heard good things about Amnesia, never been brave enough to try.



Haha, you better try and download "The Small Horse" custom story. A terror game has never been so funny and, well, scary at the same time XD


----------



## Percy (Sep 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Sonic 1.  Labyrinth Zone.
> 
> Most scary games don't scare me.  I'm far too manly for that.  But drowning spooks me.


[video=youtube;9Yw5jkAHgME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yw5jkAHgME[/video]
...I'm sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2012)

So far? The Ravenholm section of Half-Life 2. That freaked me out.


----------



## JBCBlank (Sep 16, 2012)

*hides behind the couch* I just startle easy... *jumps* O.O


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Percy said:


> ...I'm sorry, I had to do it.



I'd rather not click that...


----------



## Percy (Sep 16, 2012)

Greg said:


> So far? The Ravenholm section of Half-Life 2. That freaked me out.


It wasn't that scary to me. Maybe I just don't scare easily, as it seems like others are freaked out by it too. 



Rheumatism said:


> I'd rather not click that...


I never said you had to.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Percy said:


> I never said you had to.



You've convinced me.  I'll click it.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 17, 2012)

Penumbra: Black Plauge.

Something about it... *shiver*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 17, 2012)

Corpse Party, very scary and she prolly doesn't know anything about it unlike amnesia or other big scary games.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 17, 2012)

Fatal Frame II: Crimson Butterfly most definetly. 

The perfect creepy atmosphere: You and your twin sister trapped in a abandoned village in the country. You move at a snail's pace when you "run" and your sister is even slower. The entire menagerie of ghosts you have to fight is creepy yet pitiful and often appear of of nowhere. Broken neck lady caused me and my friends to scream. You are uncovering a gastly mystery all the while and the ultimate boss is terrifying if only because of its quick movement. 

I still don't think I can play it in the dark and without someone holding on to me.


----------



## Ariosto (Sep 17, 2012)

_Silent Hill 2_. So far, it's the one of the few experiences where I've been completely scared by both silence _and_ noise, darkness _and_ light. Everything in that game makes me paranoid, and anything I see or hear can make think "Oh shit, hell has unleashed itself...".


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 17, 2012)

Out of absolutely every horror game I've played, I consider Amnesia to be the scariest.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 17, 2012)

Ariosto said:


> _Silent Hill 2_. So far, it's the one of the few experiences where I've been completely scared by both silence _and_ noise, darkness _and_ light. Everything in that game makes me paranoid, and anything I see or hear can make think "Oh shit, hell has unleashed itself...".



As old as it is, as many times I have played through it, this is definitely the game that still gets me. Sure, the flashlight was great to see where you were going, but it also made you think everything was a fucking monster. D:


----------



## Fernin (Sep 17, 2012)

Can't say I've ever been genuinly scared by a game. Plenty of jumps and startled moments here and there, and some tension. But never actually scared by anything. It is worth noting though horror games ARE my favorite genre; largely because they have the best and most complete atmosphere I thinks.


----------



## valia_wolfie (Sep 17, 2012)

Silent hill: homecoming. it freaked me out enough to stop playing it when my brother fell asleep xD -was playing it in his room-
Though it's not really considered that scary, by people who are used to that stuff anyways. 
Soul reaver is pretty spooky though. uhmmm.. Parasite eve, annnnd Extermination freaked me out too xD
Though considering the age of those three, they probably would only spook me alittle now. So if you're looking for a scary game, I heard Slender was pretty scary, and it's free to download o-o I just gotta get the courage up to play it, if I even wanna play it  all by myself.


----------



## Terry (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm surprised none of you beat me to it.

Slender- a very short, very tense, horror game in wich you never really know whats going on. Probably my favourite part of they game is that there are buttons that do nothing. You can turn off the flashlight, zoom in and out, and run. But they all do nothing because you need the light to see, zoom messes with your fov, and when you run ol' slendy matches speed.


----------



## Luca (Sep 17, 2012)

I waited to play Fatal Frame 2, but when I got the chance to play it, I took it! I wanted to see if it was as frightening as everyone else had said and it did not disappoint me.


----------



## SpaceRabbitTimeWolfGo (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes. I believe I can help you out.

*Silent Hill* (the first one) was terrifying. Despite blocky graphics, the  ambiance the game creates is unparalleled, and will forever hold a  special place in my nightmares. The scariest thing about it was not  understanding anything that you were seeing or doing. Uncertain horror  is the worst kind.

There is another game in a similar vein (ripe for creepy pasta, but it  really does exist) called *LSD Dream Emulator*. The blockiness of the 1st  gen. Playstation graphics actually adds to the horror. It was only  released in Japan, but copies are still found on ebay every once in a  while. The author was said to have based the in-game imagery on  reoccurring dreams and nightmares he had written down in his dream  journal. It is exactly as unsettling as it sounds, and gives you the  distinct impression, as all good deranged art should, that the author  might have had something _wrong_ with him. You can preview some  "gameplay" on numerous Youtube videos. I say "gameplay" in rabbit-quotes  because THERE IS NO GAMEPLAY. You will thank me.


Finally--
*Shade*​_A one-room game set in your apartment_.​ 

THIS, I think, is the scariest game I have ever played. It's not long,  and it doesn't even have graphics. It's a TEXT game. Shade's horror is  gradual, but it builds. The horror won't quite reach you though, until  well after you've finished the game. As you put the pieces together, the slow realization over what  r e  a l l y  happened will stick with you for a long, long time.

PLAY IT NOW.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 17, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Sonic 1.  Labyrinth Zone.


Fuck that game and it's slow ass water stage.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2012)

Imperial Impact said:


> Fuck that game and it's slow ass water stage.


I hear that!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 17, 2012)

I am going to kill everyone who says "Amnesia"

Silent Hill 2 gets my vote though, fo' sho


----------



## badlands (Sep 17, 2012)

when i was young the first Dino Crisis put the wind up me. especially that t-Rex coming through the window


----------



## Ames (Sep 17, 2012)

Just off the top of my head, yeah I'd say Fatal Frame 2 also.

Shit was messed up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2012)

.....Ocarina of Time. I'm terrified of wonky statues that come to life or have subtle signs of life. Armos? Gerudo Cyclops? FUCK them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 17, 2012)

When I was younger, Resident Evil
Today, Dead Space


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 17, 2012)

XoPachi said:


> .....Ocarina of Time. I'm terrified of wonky statues that come to life or have subtle signs of life. Armos? Gerudo Cyclops? FUCK them.



Haha, didnt remember those. But I would say:

[video=youtube;vU21AG8HWhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU21AG8HWhk[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 17, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Haha, didnt remember those. But I would say:



Ironically, I just found ReDeads annoying.


----------



## badlands (Sep 17, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Today, Dead Space



this, even when i know whats coming it still makes me jump


----------



## CidCaldensfey (Sep 17, 2012)

System Shock II was the only game that kind of got to me.  It was quite a special title <3  The music in-game was dynamic, so unfortunately the only that can be done outside of it so to try to assemble something close.
[video=youtube;6Jpg3o6IGBU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jpg3o6IGBU[/video]

Oh, SHODAN...how I miss you


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2012)

The beginning of Metroid Prime (on the Space Pirate vessel _Orpheon_) is unnerving if you play in the dark. Lately I've been having dreams containing similar imagery (with more realistic-looking Pirates!), even though I haven't played in a year or so.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Sep 17, 2012)

People are going to hate it, but DayZ. Only game that gives me a persistent level of paranoia and intensity. Amnesia is a close second but I dont think it tops it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2012)

badlands said:


> when i was young the first Dino Crisis put the wind up me. especially that t-Rex coming through the window


This music made my skin crawl.


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 17, 2012)

The Game of Life.


----------



## Sonlir (Sep 17, 2012)

Greg said:


> I hear that!


All water stages in any game are painful and slow, ever play ninja turtles on the NES? PAIN WATER


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 25, 2012)

In Metroid Prime, the bit where you're in the space pirates lair thingy, that's scary. Especially as the enemies are invisible. And that music......  just makes it freakier.

[video=youtube;RdebQ-y15Dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdebQ-y15Dg[/video]

The Legend of Zelda : Majora's Mask can get pretty creepy too. Not scary, just creepy, on a subtle level. It's also a bit depressing at points.


----------



## veeno (Sep 25, 2012)

Silent hill freaked me out.


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 25, 2012)

When I was younger, I played the Clock Tower series.  It used to creep me out the way the Scissorman could jump from out of anywhere to kill you.


----------



## Lisko (Sep 25, 2012)

System Shock 2.

I was 14 or something, all alone at home, lights turned off, and I was playing with headphones. Then comes this one spider scene or something... goddamn it was horrible, but so exciting at the same time


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 25, 2012)

Doom 3 or something.

Fuck, I don't know. I don't play any horror games.


----------



## Bantamu (Sep 25, 2012)

Shaq-Fu


----------



## Greycoat (Sep 27, 2012)

Originally it was "Call of Cthulhu: Dark Coners of the Earth"
In most games, I would just kill what scares me, but this game forced me into so many situations where either you couldn't fight or it was better not to. It had so many parts that left me feeling alone, far away from safety  and powerless to protect myself.

I think later on it was "Dark Souls" just because I never encountered a game where the bosses don't stand around waiting for you to attack them like some Shadow of the Colossus and they threw you into so many parts where EVERYTHING can and WILL kill you and you're far from safety. I felt like a person thrown into a bad situations just trying to make it out. Of course the game seems less scary after getting stronger and knowing where everything is later on.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 30, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> When I was younger, I played the Clock Tower series.  It used to creep me out the way the Scissorman could jump from out of anywhere to kill you.



Actually, this.


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 30, 2012)

It is invariably Thief 3. This game is criminally unmentioned and under played. You want to know some tense, terrifying gameplay? Take a stroll through Shalebridge cradle...I've beaten the game many, many times and it's still freakishly scary every time. You'd be mistaken to think that's all, because you haven't yet met the stone guardians. These are stone monsters brought back to life to search for and kill you. If they hear you, they come stomping loudly towards your direction shouting in a low demonic like voice phrases such as "FIND AND KILL AND FIND AND KILL AND CRUSH AND KILL AND FIIIIND."


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2012)

When I was younger Silent Hill 2 was mind-numbingly frightening to me. I would hesitate before each room in fear of getting spooked. Such a great game though. SH is one of my favorite series.

Recently I'd say Dark Souls is the scariest. The whole game is dark and dingy and some of the enemies are spooky as hell. I almost crapped my pants upon finding these fuckers. They just float at you with their blinking little eyes!


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 21, 2012)

I would say SCP Containment breach is the scariest game. I didn't want to go to the enxt room, but due the fact I was streaming I had to. Never again. It immerses you so badly.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh god... F.e.a.r silent hill resident evil dino crises dead space slender..... Theres a lot


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 21, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I would say SCP Containment breach is the scariest game. I didn't want to go to the enxt room, but due the fact I was streaming I had to. Never again. It immerses you so badly.


Yes! I've only played a few minutes, but I can tell that will be a good one. Something about a giant motionless thing 'chasing' you through the dark *shudder*


----------



## Fendras (Nov 21, 2012)

Clock Tower. I'm incapable of playing this.


----------



## Saiko (Nov 21, 2012)

Amnesia.

Fucking Amnesia. >_<



Morenatsu was a close second. :V


----------



## d4u (Nov 21, 2012)

Slender: the eight pages ;.;

A friend and I recently played that late at night...first time I screamed from fear from a video game. (He was controlling the character, and when we first saw Slenderman, we freaked out and slammed the laptop closed  )


----------



## Llamapotamus (Nov 21, 2012)

Silent Hill 2 and 3


----------



## Saylor (Nov 21, 2012)

I played Amnesia and nearly shit myself on multiple occasions. ;_; 

I would say that Silent Hill 3 would have to be a close second.


----------



## Ramses (Nov 21, 2012)

Alan Wake.

Dead Space.

If a game had clowns, I wouldn't be able to play it. Clowns are the scariest things ever.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

Slender. I *hate* jump scares in games. Screamers don't scare me much, but because of the amount of concentration you need to put in Slender, it makes it terrifying. And oh god... the bathroom... oh god why... 

I think I have a better idea for the scariest game of all time... a just dance/ just sing version of Justin Beiber songs... oh god why... the thought makes me shudder... even worse if... if... if it was portable.... oh god why.


----------



## Takeo Wolf (Nov 27, 2012)

Scariest game I have played is amnesia


----------



## KookiesNKreamCollie (Nov 27, 2012)

Amnesia:The Dark Descent. Very good :3 If you hear spiky-like music...RUN.


----------



## xoxunicorexx (Nov 29, 2012)

im not a fan of scary games, so i have to go with minecraft. i mean those freaking creepers just comes out of nowhere. i have it on xbox, so i probably get a different feeling then those who plays it on the computer.


----------



## Fruitpunchotter (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmmm well probably Eternal Darkness, but I recently re-started playing Resident Evil and I swear I just get so damn tense when the mansion is filled with Hunters :s


----------



## Magick (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd have to say... possibly Kuon, but it's a long list and I don't really feel like walking through each scary game I've played up to this point.


----------



## Namba (Nov 30, 2012)

Still the original Silent Hill. It's not really scary, though. More like... creepy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 30, 2012)

d4u said:


> Slender


That game isn't scary, it's annoying is what it is.


----------



## Nidbroking (Nov 30, 2012)

Most horror games try to scare you with gory cut scenes and monsters that go boo. I've been unfazed by the good portion, but playing STALKER really gets at me sometimes. The world is both realistic and bizarre, the atmosphere and music are golden, the weapons behave independently but realistically which makes me uneasy during battle, getting stuck in dilapidated buildings which lighting can betray you at times, having the military, rivals, and radioactivity buzz in your radio, all of these things happening at the same time... damn.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Dec 2, 2012)

Metro 2033. I normally don't play horror games and Metro really isn't one, but that game made my heart twenty years older than me.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Dec 2, 2012)

dont know i you mean strictly consel games, but the scariest game ive played is that one where you stab around your fingers and try not to hit them, its funny when your drunk but whe you wake up with bleeding fingers you want to lock up all the sharp things in the house.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 4, 2012)

Fendras said:


> Clock Tower. I'm incapable of playing this.



Which one? The Playstation version or the SNES one?

I didn't find the SNES one that scary, even though I did jump one time when I tried to hide in the garage from Scissorman, I climbed on a shelf, and he appeared through the ceiling. XD 


I think maybe playing as an Asura on Guild Wars 2. WHAT HAPPENED TO YOU?!? The result falls so far into the Uncanny Valley it just looks freaking disturbing. D:


----------



## Astral (Dec 6, 2012)

I was going to say Silent Hill 2, but that cropped up a few times.

While it might not be as scary as other games, Eternal Darkenss: Sanity's Requiem.  
That game knew how to fuck with you.  Your head would explode, lose control of your character, and there was even a screen that popped up that said "Thanks for playing! Wait for Eternal darkness 2 to find out what happens next!" That's only the tip of the iceberg.  

When it wasn't scary, it was downright creepy.  Furthermore, you slowly lost the safety of your "home base" so to speak, as creatures slowly seemed to take over the mansion.  

I fucking loved that game.


----------



## EllieTheFuzzy (Dec 15, 2012)

The clown used to have me scared ...shitless o_o


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 15, 2012)

Astral said:


> Furthermore, you slowly lost the safety of your "home base" so to speak, as creatures slowly seemed to take over the mansion.


Silent Hill 4 did that and it's one of the few things I loved about the game. You are stuck in a single small apartment. Eventually the place which was initially merely unsettling becomes filled with ghosts and creepy $hit. It was cool to have the one safe space invaded.


----------



## Validuz (Dec 15, 2012)

Amnesia & Metro. Definetly.

But also DayZ. Not because of the zombies. But because of the PVP Action. I used to play with a large group of 6 people and we were in a 'clan war' / dispute with a similar-sized group. (We estimated them from being anywhere from 6-8people.) And that first shot after 3hours of silence, crawling through bushes and forests always made us shit our pants. And then when we hunted eachother around the smaller cities... Absolutely terrifying because of the Perma-death & because we competed against eachother scorewise. It wasn't scary because it was frightening. It was scary because of the high risk factor


----------

